# Be unkind! Which 5 composers...



## KenOC

...could you easily live without? Must be *name* composers!

My list:

Schoenberg
Webern
Hindemith
Glass
Strauss (the Richard one...)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Mozart
Bach
Beethoven
Wagner
Schubert

You did say Name composers!


----------



## Mahlerian

Without any of? That's difficult for me. I usually find at least something to love...

Bruch
Elgar
Puccini
Saint-Saens
Rimsky-Korsakov

[NOTE: Expresses my personal taste only and nothing more. I would of course take these over many lesser non-"name" composers.]

What's there to hate here?


----------



## KenOC

Eddie, you forgot Mozart! And Haydn...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

KenOC said:


> Eddie, you forgot Mozart! And Haydn...


Ken, Mozart was top of my list - and how could I do Haydn 1. I'm not that unkind and 2. you limited to 5


----------



## GreenMamba

J. Strauss
Grieg
Donizetti
Telemann
Elgar

Not that I really dislike any of the above.


----------



## KenOC

Mahlerian said:


> What's there to hate here?


Where's this "hate" thing coming from? That wasn't the question after all.

For instance, Webern makes my list. I can easily do without his music. I'm sure he was a fine composer and consummate craftsman. His main error was stepping outside for a cigar after curfew while the house he was in was being raided for black market activity, in full view of a half-drunk cook with an M-1.

But do I "hate" Webern? Or his music? No...


----------



## DavidA

Boulez, Messiaen, birtwhistle, Stockhausen, maxwell-Davis, Cage and the ilk.
Actually I live without them all the while!
Schoenberg is another that, while I have some of his music, I could easily live without it.
Oh, and Johann Strauss II


----------



## ahammel

Debussy (Ravel was better)
Tchaikovsky
Vivaldi
Nielsen
Elgar

Again, all fine composers, but I'd middle through without them.


----------



## Art Rock

Handel
Telemann
Corelli
Monteverdi
Bartok

I would have included Verdi had he not composed that great Requiem.


----------



## Borodin

I easily live without composers already.


----------



## neoshredder

Berg 
Schoenberg
Webern
Reich 
Glass


----------



## joen_cph

sammartini
donizetti
telemann
verdi
bizet

field
czerny
paganini
kreutzer
lachner

glass
reich
adams
john taverner (20th century)
rodrigo

mompou
galuppi
offenbach
delibes
ole bull

holst
coleridge-taylor
khrennikov
rossini
olga neuwirth

....guess I was in an unkind mood ;-).

_EDIT_: ouch, forgot Berlioz.


----------



## Andreas

Chopin
Gershwin
Grieg
Liszt
Rachmaninov


----------



## Nereffid

I'm already living without thousands of composers. Why go to the trouble of finding five more?


----------



## Art Rock

joen_cph said:


> john taverner (20th century)


Unless there is a zombie version of the 16th century John Taverner around, the name of the composer you mean is John Tavener (born 1944).


----------



## neoshredder

Art Rock said:


> Handel
> Telemann
> Corelli
> Monteverdi
> Bartok
> 
> I would have included Verdi had he not composed that great Requiem.


This list is for the ones you can live without. Not your favorites.


----------



## joen_cph

Art Rock said:


> Unless there is a zombie version of the 16th century John Taverner around, the name of the composer you mean is John Tavener (born 1944).


that is correct.


----------



## moody

joen_cph said:


> sammartini
> donizetti
> telemann
> verdi
> bizet
> 
> field
> czerny
> paganini
> kreutzer
> lachner
> 
> glass
> reich
> adams
> john taverner (20th century)
> rodrigo
> 
> mompou
> galuppi
> offenbach
> delibes
> ole bull
> 
> holst
> coleridge-taylor
> khrennikov
> rossini
> olga neuwirth
> 
> ....guess I was in an unkind mood ;-).


What an unsettling list !


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

moody said:


> What an unsettling list !


For me it looks like a favorite list!


----------



## Arsakes

I name 5 _famous_ composers:

Debussy (Ravel was better)
John Cage
Schoenberg
Webern
Stockhausen (sadly he gets a place in this list, wasting the opportunity to name someone else!)


----------



## Crudblud

I'm not sure about five, but I can say my musical life is going swimmingly without Brahms and Vivaldi.


----------



## MagneticGhost

I could happily live life without any of JS Bach's offspring and I happily do.


----------



## Kieran

Mahlerian said:


> What's there to hate here?


Glenn Gould... 

Five, only?

Stockhausen
Puccini
Haydn
Wagner
Liszt


----------



## ptr

I can only think of three, all liveing:

Eric Withacre, John Rutter, Judith Lang Zaimont..

All have bored me to tears!

/ptr


----------



## Delicious Manager

I'll bite:

Brahms
Bruch
Chopin
Elgar
Glass


----------



## EricABQ

Well, I'm already living without all the ones I haven't heard. 

But, of the composes I have given some time to, these I am not too motivated to give more time to:

Haydn
Wagner
Babbit
Scriabin


----------



## Wood

Art Rock said:


> Unless there is a zombie version of the 16th century John Taverner around, the name of the composer you mean is John Tavener (born 1944).


And it is better to live with him rather than without.


----------



## moody

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> For me it looks like a favorite list!


And so ? When did Australians start spelling favourite that way ?


----------



## realdealblues

I'm currently enjoying my existence far more these days without hearing:

Schoenberg
Webern
Glass
Cage
Boulez
Bartok
Berg
Varese
Ruggles
Babbit
Wourinen
Stockhausen
Partch
Carter
Ives

I'm sure there are many, many others I'm thankful I'm currently living without...


----------



## GGluek

Vivaldi
Weber
Chopin
Shostakovich
Glass


----------



## moody

EricABQ said:


> Well, I'm already living without all the ones I haven't heard.
> 
> But, of the composes I have given some time to, these I am not too motivated to give more time to:
> 
> Haydn
> Wagner
> Babbit
> Scriabin


I wouldn't bother with that pesky wabbit.


----------



## arpeggio

*Today it would be, tomorrow...?*

Verdi
Glass
Glass
Glass
Glass...

Note: In spite of the above, two of my desert island disks would be the _Manzoni Requiem_ and the _Overture La forza del destino_.


----------



## millionrainbows

John Williams
Barry Manilow
St. Gertrude, 
Arthur S. Sullivan 
Sabine Baring-Gould
Thomas A. Arne
Ralph Harrison
George J. Webb
Ralph E. Hudson
Isaac Watts
Lowell Mason
Folliott S. Pierpoint; Conrad Kocher; adapted by William H. Monk (dedicated to violadude)
Robert Lowry
Howard E. Smith
James Rowe
Phoebe K. Knapp
Fanny J. Crosby
to be continued...


----------



## Kazaman

I can think of dozens, but I'll name the five most popular.

Liszt
Vivaldi
Bartok
Puccini
Stravinsky

I can do without minimalism in general.


----------



## moody

MILLIONRAINBOWS.
Is this your catalogue or another of your famous attempts at humour ?


----------



## moody

Kazaman said:


> I can think of dozens, but I'll name the five most popular.
> 
> Liszt
> Vivaldi
> Bartok
> Puccini
> Stravinsky
> 
> I can do without minimalism in general.


Well,well,Mr.Gould seemed to like Liszt a bit.


----------



## violadude

Not surprised to see all the 20th century hate


----------



## realdealblues

violadude said:


> Not surprised to see all the 20th century hate


I usually see the opposite on this board. Everybody hates Mozart & Bach but loves Schoenberg and Cage.


----------



## violadude

realdealblues said:


> I usually see the opposite on this board. Everybody hates Mozart & Bach but loves Schoenberg and Cage.


I think it's about even depending on who is currently most active.


----------



## clavichorder

I suppose I try to have sympathy for any composer. But certain brilliant minds have "gone off" I feel. Wagner a bit. Scriabin. Beethoven just went too far, but I respect his musical gifts hugely. Schoenberg went the full mile, but tried to make things fresh, so good on him for that. Berg's music is a bit creepy.

And damn the germans for trying to be so perfect all the time and for history having germanic styles be the golden standard.

As for my personal tastes, its honestly easier for me to say what I like.

If this thread is a move towards taste discernment, perhaps I need a little more because its heavy to accept everything.


----------



## jani

I try to make my list as shocking as possible ( Choose big names whos music don't excite me)
Nicolo Paganini
Vivaldi
Haydn
Schubert

Can't come up with a fifth.


----------



## KenOC

violadude said:


> Not surprised to see all the 20th century hate


Not surprised to see the word "hate" since we've seen this before. Clearly some people aren't at all fond of the music of some 20th-century composers. Interpreting that as "hate" though?


----------



## Crudblud

realdealblues said:


> I usually see the opposite on this board. Everybody hates Mozart & Bach but loves Schoenberg and Cage.


I have observed that the split, even though I'm pretty sure many of us are open to music on both sides of 1910, is heavily weighted on the side of the "Wigs," particularly when it comes to our occasional (and quite pathetic) attempts at serious discussion on modern music. That said, I have yet to see anyone here who "hates" Bach or Mozart, the hate tends to be aimed at Boulez and Stockhausen and so on.


----------



## realdealblues

Crudblud said:


> I have observed that the split, even though I'm pretty sure many of us are open to music on both sides of 1910, is heavily weighted on the side of the "Wigs," particularly when it comes to our occasional (and quite pathetic) attempts at serious discussion on modern music. That said, I have yet to see anyone here who "hates" Bach or Mozart, the hate tends to be aimed at Boulez and Stockhausen and so on.


I see an awful lot of Mozart bashing and see a lot of posts on how if someone hears Eine Kleine Nachtmusik again they will vomit. I know I "hate" vomiting 

But I do understand what you are saying. Hate is a strong word. I wouldn't say that I hate Boulez or Stockhausen, but in all honestly it doesn't fit my definition of "Music" and thus I don't listen to it. I know lots of people like it just like lots of people like eating snakes. I don't consider a snake food so I don't eat it, but I don't hate snakes or the people who enjoy eating them.


----------



## unpocoscherzando

I could and do most happily live without Schoenberg and any given 'de-composers' following in his wake.


----------



## neoshredder

unpocoscherzando said:


> I could and do most happily live without Schoenberg and any given 'de-composers' following in his wake.


Exactly how I feel.


----------



## Crudblud

realdealblues said:


> I see an awful lot of Mozart bashing and see a lot of posts on how if someone hears Eine Kleine Nachtmusik again they will vomit. I know I "hate" vomiting


_Eine kleine Nachtmusik_ is not the sum total of Mozart's output, and I don't think having a negative reaction to something that is so pervasive is particularly surprising. There was recently a somewhat lengthy thread entirely in defence of Mozart from an article claiming that he was the worst composer ever. His being held in high regard seems to be the rule rather than the exception around here.


----------



## Kieran

I have to say, I like any bits of Scoenberg that I've heard. Mahlerian has been generous enough to post a few clips and they were quite stimulating, and beautiful too. They made me feel that Schoenberg was a serious composer who I'd like to learn more about. A lot of so-called "modern" work strikes me the same, and why shouldn't it? These guys were highly sophisticated and inspired composers who simply felt that repeating the past was against the spirit of the work. In this way, they emulated all the great composers before them.

I can't take to Stockhausen because his music strikes me as being wilfully wonky and complicated, almost as if it's anti-music, anti-melody. The problem here maybe mine, of course. He performed in Dublin about 20 years ago and we went. He made a basic error: he had an interval. During the interval, we all went to the bar, as you do. After the interval ended, the bar was still crowded.

I accept that this doesn't necessarily reflect negatively on him, since most geniuses are difficult to understand in their time, but it was too jarring and violent for my tender ears, whereas the beer went down beautifully...


----------



## tdc

millionrainbows said:


> To be continued...


I remember a recent post of yours where you stated that in music you loved to listen to everything, and it disappointed you when others did not also accept everything. :lol:


----------



## Kieran

Crudblud said:


> _Eine kleine Nachtmusik_ is not the sum total of Mozart's output, and I don't think having a negative reaction to something that is so pervasive is particularly surprising. There was recently a somewhat lengthy thread entirely in defence of Mozart from an article claiming that he was the worst composer ever. His being held in high regard seems to be the rule rather than the exception around here.


I must confess that if I hear *Eine Kleine* again I might not vomit, but I'll do violence to the radio. It's brilliant, it's crystalline pure, it's got a typically iconic and beautiful slow set - but it's a horse that's been worked to death. And you're right - it isn't representative of him at all, except to those who want to persist in the _Mozart is cute and chintzy_ spiel...


----------



## Sonata

Crudblud said:


> I'm not sure about five, but I can say my musical life is going swimmingly without Brahms and Vivaldi.


I liked it for the use of the word "swimmingly" NOT for life without Brahms.  Vivaldi I can agree with you on, for the most part.


----------



## Ingélou

Sorry to spoil a composer's anniversary year, but I can do very well without Benjamin Britten.


----------



## KenOC

clavichorder said:


> Beethoven just went too far, but I respect his musical gifts hugely.


If he didn't go too far, he wouldn't have been Beethoven, neh?


----------



## Kazaman

moody said:


> Well,well,Mr.Gould seemed to like Liszt a bit.


I fail to see the connection between that and my post.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

unpocoscherzando said:


> I could and do most happily live without Schoenberg and any given 'de-composers' following in his wake.


But he wrote some nice stuff in his early years! His incidental music to Pelleas und Melisande is very romantic, pressing the borders of tonality, but not quite breaking it.

I could live without...

Beethoven
Rossini
Mahler
Bartok

Can only do 4 for certain.

Note, I don't include Stravinsky. I have to keep a little bit of him.


----------



## KenOC

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I could live without...
> 
> Beethoven
> Rossini
> Mahler
> Bartok


Hey, I'll take your Beethoven and Bartok if you won't be needing them!


----------



## millionrainbows

If you go around blabbing your mouth in public, somebody is bound to accuse you of hate; that just goes with the territory of creating conflict. :lol:


----------



## moody

Kieran said:


> I must confess that if I hear *Eine Kleine* again I might not vomit, but I'll do violence to the radio. It's brilliant, it's crystalline pure, it's got a typically iconic and beautiful slow set - but it's a horse that's been worked to death. And you're right - it isn't representative of him at all, except to those who want to persist in the _Mozart is cute and chintzy_ spiel...


BT play it at you while you are hanging on---I think it played through twice last time I was waiting.


----------



## moody

Huilunsoittaja said:


> But he wrote some nice stuff in his early years! His incidental music to Pelleas und Melisande is very romantic, pressing the borders of tonality, but not quite breaking it.
> 
> I could live without...
> 
> Beethoven
> Rossini
> Mahler
> Bartok
> 
> Can only do 4 for certain.
> 
> Note, I don't include Stravinsky. I have to keep a little bit of him.


No Rossini--how awful.


----------



## moody

Kazaman said:


> I fail to see the connection between that and my post.


I thought that Gould was your hero--must have misunderstood--please don't let it play on your mind.


----------



## Kazaman

moody said:


> I thought that Gould was your hero--must have misunderstood--please don't let it play on your mind.


He's definitely my favourite pianist, but that has little to do with my musical tastes in general I should think.


----------



## deggial

good riddance to:

Wagner
Chopin
Puccini
John Williams
Arvo Part


----------



## TitanisWalleri

Rule of thumb, if they don't come from the Romantic period or VERY early modern period, I don't like them.
Some I hate specifically despise:
Vivaldi
Haydn
Beethoven
Mozart
Bach


----------



## moody

TitanisWalleri said:


> Rule of thumb, if they don't come from the Romantic period or VERY early modern period, I don't like them.
> Some I hate specifically despise:
> Vivaldi
> Haydn
> Beethoven
> Mozart
> Bach


Hate,hate,hate---???


----------



## TitanisWalleri

moody said:


> Hate,hate,hate---???


If they were classical music, I would understand why a lot of people do not listen to it.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

realdealblues said:


> I'm currently enjoying my existence far more these days without hearing:
> 
> Schoenberg
> Webern
> Glass
> Cage
> Boulez
> Bartok
> Berg
> Varese
> Ruggles
> Babbit
> Wourinen
> Stockhausen
> Partch
> Carter
> Ives
> 
> I'm sure there are many, many others I'm thankful I'm currently living without...


Now that is my favourite list.

Is that better spelling Moody, good point I was becoming too Americanised!


----------



## peeyaj

Those who hate Schubert should be burnt into a stake ;P

My list..

*Schumann
Haydn
Scriabin
Telemann
Stockhausen
Schoenberg
OFFENBACH
*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

peeyaj said:


> Those who hate Schubert should be burnt into a stake ;P
> 
> My list..
> 
> *Schumann
> Haydn
> Scriabin
> Telemann
> Stockhausen
> Schoenberg
> OFFENBACH
> *


You better start stacking the fire wood then.............


----------



## peeyaj

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You better start stacking the fire wood then.............


Here:










I'm always ready!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

peeyaj said:


> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always ready!


Impressive but I'm taking some Schubert scores with me. Should burn well.............


----------



## millionrainbows

Where's this "hate" thing coming from? That wasn't the question after all. Be unkind! unkind: uncharitable, unpleasant, disagreeable, nasty, mean, mean-spirited, cruel, spiteful, malicious, callous, unsympathetic, unfeeling, uncaring, unsparing, hurtful, ill-natured, hard-hearted, cold-hearted; unfriendly, uncivil, inconsiderate, insensitive, hostile; who needs hate when we have unkindness! that's a transitive noun. For instance, Webern makes _my list._ I can easily do without his music. I'm sure he was a fine composer and consummate craftsman. (benign politeness) His main error was stepping outside for a cigar after curfew while the house he was in was being raided for black market activity, in full view of a half-drunk cook with an M-1. (very polite and glibly informative to the point of blithe indifference concerning Webern's death) But do I "hate" Webern? Or his music? No...hate: [with infinitive] used politely to express one's regret or embarrassment at doing something: I hate to bother you. [as adj.] denoting hostile actions motivated by intense dislike or prejudice :a hate campaign. Not surprised to see the word "hate" since we've seen this before. Clearly some people aren't at all fond of the music of some 20th-century composers. (campaign? agenda? no, I'm just "bringing out their potential") Interpreting that as "hate" though? yes*,* it can be interpreted thusly; "hate" as a form of unkindness dressed in benign politeness


----------



## peeyaj

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Impressive but I'm taking some Schubert scores with me. Should burn well.............


Oh nooossss!!! Here's a dime and buy yourself a drink.. Meanwhile keep calm of yourself.

@millionrainbows

It's just a joke  in reference to the post of TitanisWalleri above..


----------



## Mahlerian

realdealblues said:


> I usually see the opposite on this board. Everybody hates Mozart & Bach but loves Schoenberg and Cage.


Really? Show us. Quotes!

For my part, Mozart, Bach, and Schoenberg all make my top 10.



realdealblues said:


> I wouldn't say that I hate Boulez or Stockhausen, but in all honestly it doesn't fit my definition of "Music" and thus I don't listen to it.


Give me your definition of music and I'll prove you're wrong here.


----------



## brianericksoncomposer

I could easily live without:

1. Rachmaninov
2. Tchaikovsky
3. Rimsky-Korsakov
4. Vivaldi
5. Saint-Seans

A part of me really wishes I didn't like Puccini so much, but there's something truly seductive in his music that I cannot resist.

"Che gelida manina" from La Boheme comes to mind:


----------



## Tristan

I'm doing just fine without most "avant garde" composers (unless you count Stravinsky). I certainly don't hate it, but listening to it does nothing for me.

And what's with all the mention of Puccini? Not making me happy...


----------



## violadude

Kieran said:


> I must confess that if I hear *Eine Kleine* again I might not vomit, but I'll do violence to the radio. It's brilliant, it's crystalline pure, it's got a typically iconic and beautiful slow set - but it's a horse that's been worked to death. And you're right - it isn't representative of him at all, except to those who want to persist in the _Mozart is cute and chintzy_ spiel...


So true! Definitely not representative of Mozart's full amazingness in the least!


----------



## violadude

I guess my 5 would be:

Paganini 
Gilbert and Sulliven
Karl Jenkins


uhhhh

I don't know. I guess I'm not that mean.


----------



## Mahlerian

violadude said:


> I guess my 5 would be:
> 
> Paganini
> Gilbert and Sulliven
> Karl Jenkins
> 
> uhhhh
> 
> I don't know. I guess I'm not that mean.


Oh, you're too kind!


----------



## neoshredder

TitanisWalleri said:


> Rule of thumb, if they don't come from the Romantic period or VERY early modern period, I don't like them.
> Some I hate specifically despise:
> Vivaldi
> Haydn
> Beethoven
> Mozart
> Bach


That's almost like a top 5 for me. Not a fan of that rule of thumb btw.


----------



## DeepR

The "avantgarde" composers.


----------



## DeepR

EricABQ said:


> Well, I'm already living without all the ones I haven't heard.
> 
> But, of the composes I have given some time to, these I am not too motivated to give more time to:
> 
> Haydn
> Wagner
> Babbit
> Scriabin


If you like Chopin, or solo piano music in general, it's nearly impossible to have Scriabin on a "never again" list. I suggest you give it another try or two. 
In this post I listed some of my favorite pieces and recordings from the early to mid period: http://www.talkclassical.com/13794-alexander-scriabin-6.html#post390473


----------



## elgar's ghost

G & S is probably the only classical I consciously give a wide berth to. There are some composers whom I never felt compelled to investigate further after buying just the one disc - Telemann, Dohnanyi and Bax are the first three that spring to mind, but that's not to say I particularly dislike what I've heard, just that it didn't get the juices flowing.


----------



## moody

millionrainbows said:


> Where's this "hate" thing coming from? That wasn't the question after all. Be unkind!unkind:uncharitable, unpleasant, disagreeable, nasty, mean, mean-spirited, cruel, spiteful, malicious, callous, unsympathetic, unfeeling, uncaring,unsparing, hurtful, ill-natured, hard-hearted, cold-hearted; unfriendly, uncivil, inconsiderate, insensitive, hostile; who needs hate when we have unkindness! that's a transitive noun. For instance, Webern makes _my list._ I can easily do without his music. I'm sure he was a fine composer and consummate craftsman.(benign politeness) His main error was stepping outside for a cigar after curfew while the house he was in was being raided for black market activity, in full view of a half-drunk cook with an M-1. (very polite and glibly informative to the point of blithe indifference concerning Webern's death)But do I "hate" Webern? Or his music? No...hate: [with infinitive ] used politely to express one's regret or embarrassment at doing something : I hate to bother you. [as adj. ] denoting hostile actions motivated by intense dislike or prejudice :a hate campaign. Not surprised to see the word "hate" since we've seen this before. Clearly some people aren't at all fond of the music of some 20th-century composers.(campaign? agenda? no, I'm just "bringing out their potential") Interpreting that as "hate" though? yes*,* it can be interpreted thusly; "hate" as a form of unkindness dressed in benign politeness


Print toooooo small !!!


----------



## moody

elgars ghost said:


> G & S is probably the only classical I consciously give a wide berth to. There are some composers whom I never felt compelled to investigate further after buying just the one disc - Telemann, Dohnanyi and Bax are the first three that spring to mind, but that's not to say I particularly dislike what I've heard, just that it didn't get the juices flowing.


Did you hear Dohnanyi's Variations On a Nursery Theme---I would have thought you'd like that .


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hello, Moody.

The Dohnanyi disc I have is exclusively piano music. The work you mention is arguably his most celebrated work but I admit to never actually having heard it or if I have I can't recall it. Three of the works featured on the disc I have are based specifically on traditional Hungarian material but, unlike the Rhapsodies by Liszt and various short pieces by Bartok, they didn't particularly draw me in. I might just listen to it later - there have been the occasional Road to Damascus situations before (Max Reger being one).


----------



## moody

elgars ghost said:


> Hello, Moody.
> 
> The Dohnanyi disc I have is exclusively piano music. The work you mention is arguably his most celebrated work but I admit to never actually having heard it or if I have I can't recall it. Three of the works featured on the disc I have are based specifically on traditional Hungarian material but, unlike the Rhapsodies by Liszt and various short pieces by Bartok, they didn't particularly draw me in. I might just listen to it later - there have been the occasional Road to Damascus situations before (Max Reger being one).


If you listen to it you will love it and laugh a lot.


----------



## norman bates

at the moment:

boulez
chopin
john cage
mozart
ludovico einaudi


----------



## Art Rock

violadude said:


> I guess my 5 would be:
> 
> Paganini
> Gilbert and Sulliven
> Karl Jenkins
> 
> uhhhh
> 
> I don't know. I guess I'm not that mean.


Actually, the more serious compositions of Arthur Sullivan, such as his cello concerto, are worth hearing.


----------



## EricABQ

DeepR said:


> If you like Chopin, or solo piano music in general, it's nearly impossible to have Scriabin on a "never again" list. I suggest you give it another try or two.
> In this post I listed some of my favorite pieces and recordings from the early to mid period: http://www.talkclassical.com/13794-alexander-scriabin-6.html#post390473


You know, I really have tried and I'm genuinely surprised that I'm not a fan. I like piano music very much, in fact more than any other kind. And, I enjoy composers that are somewhat similar to him. But, there is just the block with him for some reason. Just one of those things.


----------



## millionrainbows

"I see an awful lot of Mozart bashing and see a lot of posts on how if someone hears Eine Kleine Nachtmusik again they will vomit...I wouldn't say that I hate Boulez or Stockhausen, but in all honestly it doesn't fit my definition of "Music" and thus I don't listen to it. I know lots of people like it just like lots of people like eating snakes. I don't consider a snake food so I don't eat it, but I don't hate snakes or the people who enjoy eating them."

In Art, anyway, it is the piece, and your visceral perception of it, which 'count' most. You've emphatically compared the people who like this music to "people who eat snakes." The degree of negative energy you have put into this shows the music must be very powerful, indeed, to cause such a reaction.

All you've demonstrated are the far end of your listening habits/personal tastes, and then presented a very, very negative analogy to rationalize that the limit of your listening habits/taste is 'right.' That stamp of pedantry has never proven anything -- it is too small minded to accommodate anything more.

But you have built up this aversion to such a degree that I believe you have also built a permanent wall for yourself, around your _own_ snake pit, from which you will never be able to climb up over and out of, to access this other music. Nor is it worth a moment engaging in a 'discussion' to convince you otherwise, since your mind seems so set in stone. You seem pretty much fixed for life on this particular dislike issue unless you open up both ears and your mind and give some of this music a healthy and active and concentrated attention, with more than a few repeat listens, leaving your conditioned set of expectations of 'what music is' at the door.

It doesn't fit _your definition of music?_ That's a pretty self-serving observation, and very egotistical, flying in the face of established history and recognized composers; I would have been much happier with a genuine, 'this is not for me,' from you vs. the unpleasant snake metaphors and exaggerated importance of your "definitions" designed to justify your personal taste. It certainly would have been more to the point, and I may have 'cared' more.

(thanks to Ptr)


----------



## Mahlerian

Kieran said:


> I have to say, I like any bits of Scoenberg that I've heard. Mahlerian has been generous enough to post a few clips and they were quite stimulating, and beautiful too. They made me feel that Schoenberg was a serious composer who I'd like to learn more about. A lot of so-called "modern" work strikes me the same, and why shouldn't it? These guys were highly sophisticated and inspired composers who simply felt that repeating the past was against the spirit of the work. In this way, they emulated all the great composers before them.


Well, to be fair, I have selectively chosen things that I thought people would find less offensive. The point being that a good deal of anti-Modernist criticism is like people criticizing Picasso for being "unable to draw" in a representational manner. It is, of course, both untrue and besides the point.


----------



## Kieran

Mahlerian said:


> Well, to be fair, I have selectively chosen things that I thought people would find less offensive. The point being that a good deal of anti-Modernist criticism is like people criticizing Picasso for being "unable to draw" in a representational manner. It is, of course, both untrue and besides the point.


Exactly. You'd introduce people to Picasso through his blue and rose periods, to prepare them for the seismic shift in outlook that he brought on. It's a good analogy, and a good way for you to show that 'modernism' isn't always to be equated with obscurantism and what I call _wonkiness_, which is a technical term for something more vulgar...


----------



## realdealblues

millionrainbows said:


> "I see an awful lot of Mozart bashing and see a lot of posts on how if someone hears Eine Kleine Nachtmusik again they will vomit...I wouldn't say that I hate Boulez or Stockhausen, but in all honestly it doesn't fit my definition of "Music" and thus I don't listen to it. I know lots of people like it just like lots of people like eating snakes. I don't consider a snake food so I don't eat it, but I don't hate snakes or the people who enjoy eating them."
> 
> In Art, anyway, it is the piece, and your visceral perception of it, which 'count' most. You've emphatically compared the people who like this music to "people who eat snakes." The degree of negative energy you have put into this shows the music must be very powerful, indeed, to cause such a reaction.
> 
> All you've demonstrated are the far end of your listening habits/personal tastes, and then presented a very, very negative analogy to rationalize that the limit of your listening habits/taste is 'right.' That stamp of pedantry has never proven anything -- it is too small minded to accommodate anything more.
> 
> But you have built up this aversion to such a degree that I believe you have also built a permanent wall for yourself, around your _own_ snake pit, from which you will never be able to climb up over and out of, to access this other music. Nor is it worth a moment engaging in a 'discussion' to convince you otherwise, since your mind seems so set in stone. You seem pretty much fixed for life on this particular dislike issue unless you open up both ears and your mind and give some of this music a healthy and active and concentrated attention, with more than a few repeat listens, leaving your conditioned set of expectations of 'what music is' at the door.
> 
> It doesn't fit _your definition of music?_ That's a pretty self-serving observation, and very egotistical, flying in the face of established history and recognized composers; I would have been much happier with a genuine, 'this is not for me,' from you vs. the unpleasant snake metaphors and exaggerated importance of your "definitions" designed to justify your personal taste. It certainly would have been more to the point, and I may have 'cared' more.
> 
> (thanks to Ptr)


I didn't compare people who listen to atonal composers to people who eat snakes. I said, I don't hate atonal composers or the people who listen to their music any more than I hate people who eat snakes or snakes themselves. There is no comparison, only metaphor.

I have no negative, as negative nor positive exists. I have no walls for I am the building. Yourself on the other hand, it appears to be the opposite. Those who don't go within surely do go without.

"Self" is all that exists. You serve self and thus we are all self-serving.

What I "choose" is RIGHT! For "me"! With this being, this form, I "choose" for myself just as you "choose" for yourself what serves you.

I "choose" music that contains "melody", "harmony", "rhythm". You can call the other Art if you like if that is your choosing.

I don't judge you or anyone else because you choose something else for you, but apparently it is "ok" for you to judge and condemn me just as you will continue to judge and condemn others but that is your choice of your own choosing.


----------



## Kazaman

realdealblues said:


> I didn't compare people who listen to atonal composers to people who eat snakes. I said, I don't hate atonal composers or the people who listen to their music any more than I hate people who eat snakes or snakes themselves. There is no comparison, only metaphor.


Do you know what a metaphor is? It's a species of comparison.

I'll skip the pseudo-philosophical babble ...



> I "choose" music that contains "melody", "harmony", "rhythm". You can call the other Art if you like if that is your choosing.


Obviously your tastes are considerably more narrow than that, or the Second Viennese composers would pose no issues for you.


----------



## realdealblues

Kazaman said:


> Do you know what a metaphor is? It's a species of comparison.


"a term or phrase is applied to something to which it is not literally applicable in order to suggest a resemblance"

Mine was a resemblance...not a comparison. I did not make the comparison that people who like atonal music ARE snake eaters.



> Obviously your tastes are considerably more narrow than that, or the Second Viennese composers would pose no issues for you.


If that is your belief than hold fast to it. I will not try to change your mind.


----------



## moody

Kazaman said:


> Do you know what a metaphor is? It's a species of comparison.
> 
> I'll skip the pseudo-philosophical babble ...
> 
> Obviously your tastes are considerably more narrow than that, or the Second Viennese composers would pose no issues for you.


As he has tried to convey his tastes are his business,narrow or otherwise.


----------



## PetrB

Nereffid said:


> I'm already living without thousands of composers. Why go to the trouble of finding five more?


..or naming any of those thousands!

Bravo!


----------



## violadude

Art Rock said:


> Actually, the more serious compositions of Arthur Sullivan, such as his cello concerto, are worth hearing.


O.O He wrote a Cello Concerto? Well thanks for making me aware of this. All I ever hear about is the HMS Pinafore!


----------



## violadude

On a side note, why would anyone hate someone else for eating a snake in the first place?


----------



## ahammel

violadude said:


> On a side note, why would anyone hate someone else for eating a snake in the first place?


Because they like snakes?


----------



## DavidA

violadude said:


> I guess my 5 would be:
> 
> Paganini
> Gilbert and Sulliven
> Karl Jenkins
> 
> uhhhh
> 
> I don't know. I guess I'm not that mean.


Gilbert and Sullivan was not a composer - only Sullivan!
Mind you, although I don't rate Sullivan's music much (as compared to, say, Mozart) it is great fun to perform in one of the operettas. The great thing is that it is written so that even a modest amateur group can make a reasonable fist of it. We did it years ago at school and the kids - many of whom had not ever performed music in any way - had the time of their lives. 
Whatever Sullivan's faults he could certainly write a tune.
When I hear some of the tuneless tripe served up by certain of the avant-garde, give me G&S any day. At least it doesn't make me want to run out of the room screaming!


----------



## Art Rock

violadude said:


> O.O He wrote a Cello Concerto? Well thanks for making me aware of this. All I ever hear about is the HMS Pinafore!



View attachment 16617


Amazon link.


----------



## violadude

DavidA said:


> Gilbert and Sullivan was not a composer - only Sullivan!
> Mind you, although I don't rate Sullivan's music much (as compared to, say, Mozart) it is great fun to perform in one of the operettas. The great thing is that it is written so that even a modest amateur group can make a reasonable fist of it. We did it years ago at school and the kids - many of whom had not ever performed music in any way - had the time of their lives.
> Whatever Sullivan's faults he could certainly write a tune.
> When I hear some of the tuneless tripe served up by certain of the avant-garde, give me G&S any day. At least it doesn't make me want to run out of the room screaming!


I was aware of that. I just couldn't remember which was which, so I named both


----------



## Ingélou

violadude said:


> I was aware of that. I just couldn't remember which was which, so I named both


I love Gilbert & Sullivan. For the past two years Taggart & I have spent a week at the Buxton International Gilbert & Sullivan Festival. It lasts three weeks, features gifted amateur companies, and at the end a winner is chosen. There is adjudication after every performance. Gilbert's lyrics are so satirical & insightful & Sullivan's music often beautiful as well as jolly. The architecture of Buxton is fabulous & both native Buxtonites & visiting G&S fans are nice & friendly & courteous. Such a tonic - you should give it a whirl.


----------



## Mahlerian

realdealblues said:


> I "choose" music that contains "melody", "harmony", "rhythm". You can call the other Art if you like if that is your choosing.


"One would either have to be very deaf or very malicious to describe a music that manifests such richness of rhythms (and in such a concentrated form both successively and simultaneously) as 'arhythmic'. If this word is intended to refer to all relations of tempo and note-values that are not directly derivable from mechanical movement (e.g. mill-wheel or railway train) or from bodily movement (e.g. marching, dancing, etc.) then by all means call Schönberg's music 'arhythmic'. But then the word must also be applied to the music of Mozart and all the classical masters except when they purposely aimed at uniform and therefore easily comprehensible rhythms, as in their dances and the movements derived from old dance forms (Scherzo, Rondo, etc.)."

- Alban Berg: "Why is Schoenberg's Music so Difficult to Understand?"


----------



## deggial

Ingenue said:


> I love Gilbert & Sullivan. For the past two years Taggart & I have spent a week at the Buxton International Gilbert & Sullivan Festival. It lasts three weeks, features gifted amateur companies, and at the end a winner is chosen. There is adjudication after every performance. Gilbert's lyrics are so satirical & insightful & Sullivan's music often beautiful as well as jolly. The architecture of Buxton is fabulous & both native Buxtonites & visiting G&S fans are nice & friendly & courteous. Such a tonic - you should give it a whirl.


I recently recorded a production of The Mikado off Sky Arts and, although I enjoyed the overture a lot, I didn't really like the actual thing. It would be hard to pinpoint why; somehow it didn't do it for me, although it should be up my alley.


----------



## PetrB

I'm certain 'being unkind' is a fundamental violation as per TC user rules 

Though it is a fact of law 'one cannot libel the dead.'


----------



## superhorn

Vivaldi . Gounod . Poulenc. Delius . Milhaud .


----------



## deggial

PetrB said:


> Though it is a fact of law 'one cannot libel the dead.'


you can end up being haunted by the ghosts of disgruntled composers... I have it on good authority that they employ much of their time beyond the grave reading this very forum (especially the "worst/most overrated" threads). Posters beware!


----------



## Conor71

I cant really think of many composers that rub me up the wrong way. In general I dont get into the Classical or Baroque eras much (Bach excepted). I bought an Ives double CD a few years back which I remember really disliking but its been a while.. If i must choose someone I will say Ives then


----------



## Ingélou

deggial said:


> I recently recorded a production of The Mikado off Sky Arts and, although I enjoyed the overture a lot, I didn't really like the actual thing. It would be hard to pinpoint why; somehow it didn't do it for me, although it should be up my alley.


Horses for courses. You gave it a go. Gilbert's sense of the ridiculous appeals to my 'silly' sense of humour, & I grew up with songs from 'The Mikado' on 78s. As a result, it is my favourite. 'The sun whose rays are all ablaze' is a near-perfect fusion of alluring tune with words that gently satirise yet also celebrate the self-absorption of youth. A trifle, but I like trifles.


----------



## Bone

Verdi
Schubert
Schumann

Wow. This is tough. I'll have to think hard on the last two......


----------



## Hoosier

Vaughn Williams
Shostakovich 
Adams
Glass

And

And

And

Mahler.

Yes, I said it.

The last of these is truly a "could live without," though. Not a "dislike". I find V W to be acceptable, but insipid. And I actively dislike the other three on the list.

Howzat for "Be unkind"?


----------



## Kieran

Hoosier said:


> Howzat for "Be unkind"?


 Brutally unkind! In fact, it's so unkind you make it seem like an act of mercy!


----------



## deggial

Ingenue said:


> A trifle, but I like trifles.


me too, which is why I was surprised it didn't work. I might try it again a few months down the road.


----------



## BurningDesire

Philip Glass
Hans Zimmer
James Horner
Wolfgang Mozart
George Frederic Handel


----------



## DeepR

EricABQ said:


> You know, I really have tried and I'm genuinely surprised that I'm not a fan. I like piano music very much, in fact more than any other kind. And, I enjoy composers that are somewhat similar to him. But, there is just the block with him for some reason. Just one of those things.


Ok. Well, before you decide not to listen to him again, at least give this piece another try:


----------



## millionrainbows

violadude said:


> On a side note, why would anyone hate someone else for eating a snake in the first place?


violadude, I sincerely hope that _you're_ not using "eating a snake" as a metaphor in this case! :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows

PetrB said:


> I'm certain 'being unkind' is a fundamental violation as per TC user rules
> 
> Though it is a fact of law 'one cannot libel the dead.'


You _can_ libel the living, though! OK, just be careful not to quote anyone, and don't play on the railroad tracks! :lol:


----------



## aleazk

Mozart
Wagner
Tchaikovsky
Rachmaninoff
Schubert


----------



## Celloissimo

1. Webern
2. Bartok
3. Prokofiev
4. Glass
5. Chopin *gasp*


----------



## GiulioCesare

What is all this dislike for good old Philip Glass?

I find myself not often listening to:

Brahms
Wagner
Schoenberg
Pärt
Ravel


----------



## neoshredder

aleazk said:


> Mozart
> Wagner
> Tchaikovsky
> Rachmaninoff
> Schubert


Nice top 5 list. Oh wait. Wrong thread. lol


----------



## violadude

millionrainbows said:


> violadude, I sincerely hope that _you're_ not using "eating a snake" as a metaphor in this case! :lol:


I wasn't. But I don't think anyone should hate someone else for that either!


----------



## ahammel

Isn't "snake eater" slang for "member of the US Army special forces"? Are they, as a unit, particularly fond of the 2nd Viennese School? I'm so confused.


----------



## KenOC

ahammel said:


> Isn't "snake eater" slang for "member of the US Army special forces"? Are they, as a unit, particularly fond of the 2nd Viennese School? I'm so confused.


I believe it's the "2nd Vietnamese School."


----------



## millionrainbows

violadude said:


> I wasn't. But I don't think anyone should hate someone else for that either!


_Eeek!_ A snake-eater! Oh, my _GHOD,_ just look at the size of that thing!  ~giggle~


----------



## Trout

Here are the rankings for the most dispensable ("big name") composers!

*2 votes:*
Adams
Babbitt
Bach
Berg
Bruch
Debussy
Donizetti
Grieg
Handel
Mahler
Offenbach
Pärt
Reich
Rimsky-Korsakov
Rossini
Saint-Saëns
Schumann
Scriabin
Shostakovich
Strauss, J. II
Sullivan
Williams

*3 votes:*
Beethoven
Boulez
Brahms
Liszt
Paganini
Rachmaninoff
Tchaikovsky
Verdi

*4 votes:*
Cage
Elgar
Puccini
Schubert
Telemann

*5 votes:*
Bartók
Haydn
Mozart
Stockhausen
Webern

*JOINT BRONZE MEDAL WITH 6 VOTES EACH:* Chopin, Schoenberg, and Wagner


*OUR SILVER MEDALIST WITH 8 VOTES:* Vivaldi


*AND OUR GOLD MEDALIST WITH A WHOPPING 10 VOTES:*
Philip Glass Philip Glass Glass Glass Philip Philip Glasssssssss


Congratulations to all the winners.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I can't see that this thread serves any useful purpose whatsoever. Indeed, its entire _raison d'etre_ appears to have been to inspire controversy... and at this it succeeded quite well... garnering far more posts than the thread devoted to composers members can't do without. Considering many of the names that made the lists of composers members "hate"... Wagner, Beethoven, Handel, Haydn, Vivaldi... even Schoenberg... who I am not overly fond of... I must question just how much music some members are familiar with by said composers before making such decisions as that said composers' were expendable.


----------



## arpeggio

*Inspire controversy*



StlukesguildOhio said:


> I can't see that this thread serves any useful purpose whatsoever. Indeed, its entire _raison d'etre_ appears to have been to inspire controversy... and at this it succeeded quite well... garnering far more posts than the thread devoted to composers members can't do without. Considering many of the names that made the lists of composers members "hate"... Wagner, Beethoven, Handel, Haydn, Vivaldi... even Schoenberg... who I am not overly fond of... I must question just how much music some members are familiar with by said composers before making such decisions as that said composers' were expendable.


You have stated what I have been wanting to say since this threads inception.


----------



## KenOC

Trout said:


> Congratulations to all the winners.


Some similarity to an actual voting game a while ago:

1 - Webern
2 - Glass
3 - Hindemith
4 - Strauss, R.
5 - Elgar
6 - Satie
7 - Copland
8 - Liszt
9 - Vivaldi
10 - Berg


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Trout said:


> Here are the rankings for the most dispensable ("big name") composers!
> 
> *2 votes:*
> Adams
> Babbitt
> Bach
> Berg
> Bruch
> Debussy
> Donizetti
> Grieg
> Handel
> Mahler
> Offenbach
> Pärt
> Reich
> Rimsky-Korsakov
> Rossini
> Saint-Saëns
> Schumann
> Scriabin
> Shostakovich
> Strauss, J. II
> Sullivan
> Williams
> 
> *3 votes:*
> Beethoven
> Boulez
> Brahms
> Liszt
> Paganini
> Rachmaninoff
> Tchaikovsky
> Verdi
> 
> *4 votes:*
> Cage
> Elgar
> Puccini
> Schubert
> Telemann
> 
> *5 votes:*
> Bartók
> Haydn
> Mozart
> Stockhausen
> Webern
> 
> *JOINT BRONZE MEDAL WITH 6 VOTES EACH:* Chopin, Schoenberg, and Wagner
> 
> 
> *OUR SILVER MEDALIST WITH 8 VOTES:* Vivaldi
> 
> 
> *AND OUR GOLD MEDALIST WITH A WHOPPING 10 VOTES:*
> Philip Glass Philip Glass Glass Glass Philip Philip Glasssssssss
> 
> 
> Congratulations to all the winners.


Pleased to see there are others joining me on the Schubert ritual burning at the stake. :devil:


----------



## trazom

It doesn't matter which composers get the most votes because, when you look at the bigger picture, their lives are worth much more to many people today than yours. Think about it...the undiscovered scraps of paper that Mozart or Vivaldi carelessly doodled on are worth more to thousands of people across the planet than your entire existence. 

Just something to think about..


----------



## Couchie

All the non-Wagner ones are disposable.


----------



## KenOC

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I can't see that this thread serves any useful purpose whatsoever.


As opposed to all the other threads here? :lol:


----------



## ahammel

trazom said:


> It doesn't matter which composers get the most votes because, when you look at the bigger picture, their lives are worth much more to many people today than yours. Think about it...the undiscovered scraps of paper that Mozart or Vivaldi carelessly doodled on are worth more to thousands of people across the planet than your entire existence.


So, we're not famous enough to be indifferent to Vivaldi?


----------



## Art Rock

The OP was not about hate or whether composers of name were dispensable in general:

"Which 5 composers...
...could you easily live without?"

A personal preference, nothing more nothing less.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

KenOC said:


> ...could you easily live without?


The "Addams Family": Stockhausen, Cage, Xenakis, Schoenberg. I shall be nice so just named four instead of five...


----------



## BurningDesire

trazom said:


> It doesn't matter which composers get the most votes because, when you look at the bigger picture, their lives are worth much more to many people today than yours. Think about it...the undiscovered scraps of paper that Mozart or Vivaldi carelessly doodled on are worth more to thousands of people across the planet than your entire existence.
> 
> Just something to think about..


What a mean thing to say. I personally value people more than music manuscript.


----------



## deggial

trazom said:


> It doesn't matter which composers get the most votes because, when you look at the bigger picture, their lives are worth much more to many people today than yours. Think about it...the undiscovered scraps of paper that Mozart or Vivaldi carelessly doodled on are worth more to thousands of people across the planet than your entire existence.
> 
> Just something to think about..


want some fries with the spectacular overraction? unless you're joking, in which case you might want to work a bit on your delivery.


----------



## violadude

I just remembered that I could definitely go my entire life without hearing Carmina Burana (or any other piece by Carl Orff) ever again.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> The "Addams Family": Stockhausen, Cage, Xenakis, Schoenberg. I shall be nice so just named four instead of five...


Does that then make Mozart, Beethoven, Haydn, Bach the classical period the Beverly Hillbillies. Bach as Jed!

Or Mozart, Beethoven, Haydn could also be considered as the Three Stooges - Larry Curly and Moe. But that would make Schubert, Jerry Lewis?

black gold, Texas tea


----------



## KenOC

Brahms as Jack Benny? Yeah, I could see that.


----------



## millionrainbows

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I can't see that this thread serves any useful purpose whatsoever. Indeed, its entire _raison d'etre_ appears to have been to inspire controversy... and at this it succeeded quite well... garnering far more posts than the thread devoted to composers members can't do without. Considering many of the names that made the lists of composers members "hate"... Wagner, Beethoven, Handel, Haydn, Vivaldi... even Schoenberg... who I am not overly fond of... I must question just how much music some members are familiar with by said composers before making such decisions as that said composers' were expendable.


Yes, I think you see...but just remember that old saying, "The Devil's greatest weapon is secrecy."


----------



## millionrainbows

trazom said:


> It doesn't matter which composers get the most votes because, when you look at the bigger picture, their lives are worth much more to many people today than yours. Think about it...the undiscovered scraps of paper that Mozart or Vivaldi carelessly doodled on are worth more to thousands of people across the planet than your entire existence.
> 
> Just something to think about..


I'll trade you the score to Boulez' Second Piano Sonata for two female slaves. :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows

violadude said:


> I just remembered that I could definitely go my entire life without hearing Carmina Burana (or any other piece by Carl Orff) ever again.


Didn't Orff write _For the Beauty of the Earth? _:lol:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

For "dissing" Boulez... who "dissed" about every other composer in existence?


----------



## EricABQ

StlukesguildOhio said:


> For "dissing" Boulez... who "dissed" about every other composer in existence?


No, for posting that picture. Dear God man, have you no sense of mercy?


----------



## Prodromides

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> View attachment 16710


Good show! Keep 'em comin'.

Give us the casts for GREEN ACRES & GILLIGAN'S ISLAND, then cast a composer for each incarnation of DOCTOR WHO!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

No, for posting that picture. Dear God man, have you no sense of mercy?

:lol: It seems that the powers that be agree.


----------



## millionrainbows

StlukesguildOhio said:


> For "dissing" Boulez... who "dissed" about every other composer in existence?


If Boulez should be "dissed" for anything, it's that ridiculous comb-over he sported back around 1970.


----------



## BurningDesire

I have a friend who thinks Pierre Boulez is hot X3


----------



## Crudblud

BurningDesire said:


> I have a friend who thinks Pierre Boulez is hot X3


A _friend_... riiiiight...


----------



## deggial

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> The "Addams Family": *Stockhausen*, Cage, Xenakis, Schoenberg. I shall be nice so just named four instead of five...


*Uncle Fester*? Morticia? Cousin It? Gomez?


----------



## deggial

BurningDesire said:


> X3


is that a dead cat, then?


----------



## BurningDesire

Crudblud said:


> A _friend_... riiiiight...


not funny D:<


----------



## BurningDesire

deggial said:


> is that a dead cat, then?


Its a kitty who's eyes are closed kinda tight because she finds something amusing :3


----------



## schuberkovich

trazom said:


> It doesn't matter which composers get the most votes because, when you look at the bigger picture, their lives are worth much more to many people today than yours. Think about it...the undiscovered scraps of paper that Mozart or Vivaldi carelessly doodled on are worth more to thousands of people across the planet than your entire existence.
> 
> Just something to think about..


Chill out dude it's just a bit of fun


----------



## Crudblud

BurningDesire said:


> not funny D:<


_Funny..._ riiiiiiiiight...


----------



## BurningDesire

what does you mean by Name composers? Like, no hypothetical composers?


----------



## IBMchicago

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> The "Addams Family": Stockhausen, Cage, Xenakis, Schoenberg. I shall be nice so just named four instead of five...


Hear, hear! That + Britten completes my list, for no better reason that I have neither the time nor patience to appreciate their music, and my life appears to be moving along without serious glitches.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Prodromides said:


> Good show! Keep 'em comin'.
> 
> Give us the casts for GREEN ACRES & GILLIGAN'S ISLAND, then cast a composer for each incarnation of DOCTOR WHO!


Thanks glad you like- but Doc Who that would deserve an entire thread and we would possibly run out of composers!


----------



## ahammel

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Thanks glad you like- but Doc Who that would deserve an entire thread and we would possibly run out of composers!


Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## Rapide

Varese, Feldman, Glass, Frank Martin, Elgar


----------



## KenOC

Rapide said:


> Varese, Feldman, Glass, Frank Martin, Elgar


Eddie ain't gonna like that.


----------



## Rapide

KenOC said:


> Eddie ain't gonna like that.


I know I know, so I apologise in advance.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Rapide said:


> I know I know, so I apologise in advance.


Apology accepted but you like Pierre Boulez?


----------



## Rapide

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Apology accepted but you like Pierre Boulez?


Yes. Let me guess - you can do without Boulez.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Rapide said:


> Yes. Let me guess - you can do without Boulez.


No as a matter of fact I like Boulez.

Had you guessing thou! :lol:


----------



## Machiavel

The minimalist(All of them)
Ligeti
Wagner
Stockhausen
Puccini


----------



## Arsakes

The question is "who was Machiavelli's favorite composer?!"


----------



## violadude

Machiavel said:


> The minimalist(All of them)


Does that include post-minimalists?


----------



## PetrB

violadude said:


> Does that include post-minimalists?


I'm thinking it does.







image (c) 2013, p.b.


----------



## geve

I assume you mean be unkind and name any 5 bad composers. Every composer who writes modern toneless noisy trash that goes as classical......I don't even know names


----------



## Crudblud

geve said:


> I assume you mean be unkind and name any 5 bad composers. Every composer who writes modern toneless noisy trash that goes as classical......I don't even know names


So you believe it's okay to trash something you admittedly know nothing about?


----------



## PetrB

Crudblud said:


> So you believe it's okay to trash something you admittedly know nothing about?


Hey! It's a forum...

with no rules against making an unintelligible or non-intelligent remark...

though I'd be surprised if anyone at all gave that squib more than the time it took to read it


----------



## maestro267

Nice and easy here. Anyone before Beethoven.


----------



## neoshredder

maestro267 said:


> Nice and easy here. Anyone before Beethoven.


Which happens to be where most my favorite Classical music comes from. Anyone before Monteverdi or after Shostakovich I guess would be my top choices. But even then I find some I like in those period.


----------



## geve

I've heard lots modern classical, all lack the ability to convey a bond with a listener like me who looks for beauty, grace, tone, grandeur, poetry, colour, drama, a message, feelings, a great build up to a finale.......I would not say this about the Masters............look, there are ups and downs in all fields of human activity, including music...........I am too much of a simple person and cannot connect with these new guys, sorry, that's how I feel............I am a newbie here and I won't argue with top guns like you......but my listening experience of current musical trends leaves me largely cold. I never tire of the Masters........I must have listened to them each around a hundred times.


----------



## geve

I've heard lots modern classical, all lack the ability to convey a bond with a listener like me who looks for beauty, grace, tone, grandeur, poetry, colour, drama, a message, feelings, a great build up to a finale.......I would not say this about the Masters............look, there are ups and downs in all fields of human activity, including music...........I am too much of a simple person and cannot connect with these new guys, sorry, that's how I feel............I am a newbie here and I won't argue with top guns like you......but my listening experience of current musical trends leaves me largely cold. I never tire of the Masters........I must have listened to them each around a hundred times.


----------



## EricABQ

When I answered this thread I named Haydn. I would now like to retract that as I think I am finally having a Haydn moment.


----------



## BurningDesire

geve said:


> I've heard lots modern classical, all lack the ability to convey a bond with a listener like me who looks for beauty, grace, tone, grandeur, poetry, colour, drama, a message, feelings, a great build up to a finale.......I would not say this about the Masters............look, there are ups and downs in all fields of human activity, including music...........I am too much of a simple person and cannot connect with these new guys, sorry, that's how I feel............I am a newbie here and I won't argue with top guns like you......but my listening experience of current musical trends leaves me largely cold. I never tire of the Masters........I must have listened to them each around a hundred times.


But you haven't heard MY music :3 not to brag, but I think I'm pretty good at the whole beauty, poetry, color, drama thing ;o


----------



## Kieran

EricABQ said:


> I think I am finally having a Haydn moment.


Okay, make sure there are no sharp objects near, open a window and sit down. It'll pass...


----------

